# Let's write a story ten words at a time



## Furryanimal (Jun 30, 2019)

*Those who were contributing before know where the story was.Months of effort have just disappeared but we are on TT,Blod and fake diamonds!
Blod and TT ended up in business.Dark web only.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2019)

Blod insisted on knowing all the details before committing herself


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 30, 2019)

But money talks and she went along.Sergei was furious.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2019)

It seemed Blod was easily lured by the prospect of


----------



## JFBev (Jun 30, 2019)

a future in security consulting, but she didn't let Sergei

@Furryanimal _so sad to know the story vanished up 'til now -- sigh._


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2019)

know that she had friends in Amsterdam, and was planning


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 30, 2019)

to sell cannabis cake in the family restaurants.Illegal? So what!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2019)

However, she wasn't known for her efficiency, and Sergei soon


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 1, 2019)

Cottoned on.After the gravy he just couldn't believe it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2019)

He decided that a holiday might be a good idea.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 2, 2019)

Summer in Bukovel appealed.Carpathians Lovely in July.But Blod..


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 3, 2019)

Wasn't keen on Ukraine.Wanted a drunken holiday in Spain.


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 4, 2019)

Enter, Daniel Craig lookalike, Blod's eyes ate him up. She


----------



## JFBev (Jul 4, 2019)

noticed the custom insignia he was wearing and turned quickly


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 4, 2019)

Red.She was smitten.Sidled over fluttering eyelids.Smiling broadly.Panting.


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 5, 2019)

"Hi, Bondie Boy, I like to be stirred not shaken."


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 5, 2019)

The response was not what she was expecting.Bondie Boy...


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 6, 2019)

Are we continuing with this?Since the format change folk have disappeared!


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 7, 2019)

Bondie Boy...... continuing......

slipped his arm around her waist saying, "Do you Tango?"


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 7, 2019)

(Excellent)

Blod-who has two left feet-spluttered 'Yes!'She reached...


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm off to start another story elsewhere.If anyone wants to continue this one feel free but I won't be contributing.The format change has killed this one.


----------

